# Out of the mouths of babes....



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Every evening as I arrive home from work I see two neighborhood children riding their bikes up and down the sidewalk. Cute kids, maybe aged 4 and 2-ish. One day the boy happened to mention that he is afraid of dogs because they are man's best friend, not boy's best friend. So he never got close enough to Flirty to pet her and I never push for that.

Just recently however, he noticed that she had no eyes. The look on his face was total shock as he whispered, "doesn't she have eyes???" I replied "no, but she manages just fine without them." Before I could get any more out he was halfway home. I knew he had to tell his mother!

Sure enough, yesterday I saw the mother walking with the kids and she said, "excuse me, how was your dog born?" I knew that little boy must have been asking her a ton of questions and she didn't have any answers, right? So I gave her the short explanation of glaucoma being very painful in dogs and medicine no longer could help her eyes. (I didn't bother with the whole pigmentary uvieitis explanation.) Again I stressed how she manages fine without her eyes, as Flirty squatted to poop and they walked away. 

I've had a few people ask me why we didn't put her down instead of making her blind. That hurts my feelings. Obviously they've never had a dog to love, let alone a golden. People say the stupidest things sometimes, don't they?


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

A dog can be very happy even if blind of with other handicaps. 
Actually, 'handicap' is from human vocabulary. 
Animals don't perceive it that way.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I think it would be very cruel to put down an otherwise happy and healthy dog because it was blind. Do they ever stop to think that people can be blind too? Does that mean their life can't be well lived or significant. I think you're doing a wonderful thing. And she must have loving owner  People can be very dim, don't let it hurt your feelings.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm sure flirty loves life. 

I was told numerous times to put Bear down when he tore one ACL at 7 months old. I was shocked!!!! And angry. So angry. It's senseless and rude to tell someone to put down their dog over a fixable situation. I wish these ppl would grow filters ad think before speaking. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

My best friend sometimes dog sits for a blind lab who happens to be named Maggie.  She's the sweetest dog, I just love her. She has a great life. Sometimes I just don't like people.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*



MyMaggieGirl said:


> Every evening as I arrive home from work I see two neighborhood children riding their bikes up and down the sidewalk. Cute kids, maybe aged 4 and 2-ish. One day the boy happened to mention that he is afraid of dogs because they are man's best friend, not boy's best friend. So he never got close enough to Flirty to pet her and I never push for that.
> 
> Just recently however, he noticed that she had no eyes. The look on his face was total shock as he whispered, "doesn't she have eyes???" I replied "no, but she manages just fine without them." Before I could get any more out he was halfway home. I knew he had to tell his mother!
> 
> ...


Mary: People can be so ignorant. I am sure FLIRTY loves life, being your dog!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> I've had a few people ask me why we didn't put her down instead of making her blind. That hurts my feelings. Obviously they've never had a dog to love, let alone a golden. People say the stupidest things sometimes, don't they?


 Tell the half-wits that they didn't put Helen Keller, Stevie Wonder, and Ray Charles down.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My Toby was blind at the end of his life, and I could not possibly have loved him more. I wouldn't have dreamed of putting him down because of it. Tiny was stone deaf. 
People just don't get it.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Often on walks as people pass us, they'll look at Gretzky and say, "Oh! Poor thing!!!" I always laugh because our happy boy is so far from pitiful with a loving family, safe home and more toys than he could ever need. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

